# Electronic Weatherstations - Are they any good ?



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

I fancy having one of these gadgets in the motorhome.

All I need is one with external and internal temp gauges and a clock with an alarm.

Spotted this one from oregon scientific...

http://www.oregonscientific.co.uk/product.asp?p=467

Are they any good? 
Would the external remote sensor work on a motorhome? I don't want to be drilling any holes.

pete.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Pete, 
they work fine, until you leave the external transmitter in a stellplatz on the Mosel :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I suppose the barometer is the same as the mechanical ones - i.e. is only accurate at sea level, or if you re-set it at the location / height you are at?
I can at least tap mine & can see whether the pressure is rising or falling - don't think you can do that with the electronic ones!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jim,

Sorry to hear that, can you tell me what the temperature is by the Mosel at the moment or isn't the range that good :roll: :wink: 

pete.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Pete, try maplins; I bought a small one with a clear display of int/ext temp, humidity, and max/min readings circa £15 if memory serves

...ext sensor just hangs out of the window :wink:


----------



## neilandsue (Jul 13, 2006)

Hi Pete,

This is a hobby of mine (ok I know I'm sad) 

try;

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/electronicpure

better value than Oregon! They come direct from Germany - fast!!

Neil


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Graham and Neil.

Just a quickie visit from work at the moment (nightshift  )but i'll certainly check out those two links tommorrow.

Ta,

pete.


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Hi PJ

I have the Oregon unit that SWMBO bought me last Xmas. It doesn't have the functions of those in the link above, but it works well in the M/Home.

On the outside rear of the van I have fitted a ventilated box in which the external sensor if fitted with Velcro. The main unit inside the van picks up the data no problem at all, and when we are at home, I take the main unit into the house where it continues to pick up the outside data.

When you get used to using it, it does give a good indication of the weather - and is a good toy!!!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Temperature*

Hi

I have a very cheap "max/min" thermometer in the van.

It was useful just to check how well and accurate the van's thermostat performed.

Basically a maximum/minimum thermometer works like an ordinary thermometer but there is a small needle type thing inside it which remains in the highest and lowest position the temperature has reached.

As the thermostat on the van had packed up it clearly proved that the inside tempt dipped to 16 degrees - even though the heating was set to 22/23 ish.

After cleveland carried out the mods, it registered 21.

I shall be interested to see the overnight minimums in Northern Italy nexy year! Brrrrr!

Rapide561


----------



## prusling (Nov 26, 2005)

I bought an Oregon Scientific Starck model in the New Year sales which allows the height to be set to calibrate the barometer. It even includes a radio-controlled clock and radio!

It came with a battery-powered remote unit which I keep in my motorhome which itself displays temperature and humidity and sends this info back to the base unit when in range.

I keep the base unit as glorified bedroom alarm clock but it usefully displays the temp and humidity in my motorhome parked below on the drive so I can judge when to utilise the heater and dehumidifier I keep in there over the winter.

Overall, I'm pleased with this setup and it's accuracy, although I wouldn't have paid anything like full price for it!


----------



## 100738 (Aug 28, 2006)

Had an Oregon with outside sensor, radio controlled clock but no radio for about 9 yrs and had absolutely no problems with it. The outside sensor even survives Orkney winters!!

The Oregon is great for basic weather information but if I could afford it I wuld buy a Davis weather station - dream on!!

For travelling, I use a Geos No 9 from Skywatch - wind speed and direction, temperature, wind chill, barometric pressure ( current and over the last 12 hrs) altitude, humidity, due point, compass and clock. Weather proof and fits in your pocket.

Have a look at http://www.jdcusa.com/products/geos11.html

Barry


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi Neil..........Hobby? Collecting electronic weather thingies.......? I wouldn't say sad, but  

For weather I use eye and skin.......poke nose out. Wet = Gortex. Cold = fleece. hot = shorts. Snow = boots etc etc........wet, cold and snow = stay in :roll: 

I jest of course, but when I am doing tours we have a "guide" who during the evening will study the sky, smell the air, "feel" the air and all that.....Always, always spot on for the next day or two.


----------



## neilandsue (Jul 13, 2006)

Hi Ray,

It's not just weatherstations.....any electronic gizmo will do!!   

Much to my wife's disgust!

"The difference between men and boys is the cost of their toys"


Neil


ps I dont have a guide!


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Pete, I think I paid a fiver for this from a market, no sensor, just put the thing outside 

 weather thingy

Dave :wink:


----------



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

*Weather thingy.*

I bought one of the German ones off e-bay, very good and cheaper than Oregon. Lots of info on screen and remote sensor. :lol:


----------



## dwwwuk (Dec 31, 2005)

I have a similar one (which I bought from Maplin) and I put the remote sensor in my Gas locker as this seemed to be well ventilated (acts as a stevenson screen!

Not sure if this is ideal but it works for me 

It suprises me that Fiat (etc) don't put an outside temperature sensor into the cabin like most cars have.

I have bought a purpose unit to fit (which looks to be not as simple as anticipated but what ever is) which fits into a rectangular hole and has a cable and probe for outside temperature (LCD). On the list to complete.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Yipee, just won ebay action on one of the German devices. Thanks for the info guys. I was thinking of mounting the remote sensor on the roof out of site, how often will I need to change the battery ?

Trevor


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Isn't it a wierd co-incidence that the weather always gets colder when you cook dinner ? 

Regrettably, inside and outside temperatures are already in the standard control unit I have, so here's another gadget I'll just have to forego :-(

Dave
(Seriously, it's not at all a bad place to put such a remote sensor, so long as it can't spark, anyway ....)


----------

